# How does a fixed buffer work?



## malcolm (Mar 4, 2008)

How does a fixed buffer work? From my understanding it eliminates the need to memorize if a piece is flipped at the end of a cycle, by combining two cycles, but how do i do this?


----------



## Dene (Mar 4, 2008)

Not quite sure what you mean, but no you don't need to remember if the buffer is flipped. You do have to look around for other pieces on the cube that you haven't been over (during your cycles) to check if they are alright, or if they need to be flipped, though. If there is an odd number that need to be flipped afterwards, then your buffer will need to be flipped as well.


----------



## joey (Mar 4, 2008)

When not using a fixed buffer, you look for a piece that hasnt been in one of the cycles, then you start from there, right?

With a fixed buffer, its the same, you find a piece that hasn't been in one of the cycles and you shoot to there.


----------

